
927 People Own Half Of The Bitcoins - arikan
http://www.businessinsider.com/927-people-own-half-of-the-bitcoins-2013-12?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+clusterstock+%28ClusterStock%29&utm_content=Netvibes
======
jordhy
Most of the addresses of the bitcoin rich list belong to bitcoin companies.
Not necessarily individuals.

The article fails to compare this with gold distribution, for example, to
create some context.

Nevertheless, at some point those large holders will cash out to buy companies
or property and, in the long run, the currency will become better distributed
than say the dollar, because of the lack of easing that goes directly to the
wealthy and big bankers pockets.

~~~
davidy123
In an ideal world.

------
embro
Same goes for money.

Bitcoin is not a solution to wealth sharing or any other real world problem.

